# Newbie here



## bfdast (Oct 23, 2014)

Ok guys I'm completely new to predator hunting and am working on getting set up for next yr. My question is this (I've done a search and had no luck sorry) what caliber is good to have? .17 or .223?? This will be a predator and target used gun as I have deer and small game guns already (270 & .22) I'm puzzled on that end lol. I can get ammo for both easy and would like to also just go out and shoot it alot. Sorry if I'm asking a question that is beat to death already just can't find an answer. Is a .17 a good caliber at all? Longest shot I'll have is maybe 250 yards, I'm in louisiana and there is not many places here that reguire long range shooting and none where I'll hunt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I would go with the .223 if you are planning on coyotes. I use 40 gr hollow points and dont get fur damage. Stay away from V-max if you are planning on keeping fur. I consider the .17 cal to be a fox and bobcat only caliber, but that's just my opinion others like them.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree with prairiewolf, the .223 will be a better coyote rifle.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to predator talk, bfdaft. Bring enough gun, you might call in a Rougarou.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I would also go with the .223. Which 17 are you referring to because there is a big difference between a 17 hmr and say a 17 Remington


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd say 223 also. 
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Definately go with the .223. I have both and the 223 is a much better caliber for coyote than the 17 hmr or the 17 wsm.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

.223 to start with and experiment down the road. Some places also warrant a shotgun as well


----------

